# Refuse for backing up cashier



## Bunnyfatcheeks

Did anyone has experienced TM hides and refuses the cashier backup calls??
One of softline TMs refuse the backup calls bcuz of "germs", and I believe TL knows this thing but didn't say anything.
That really annoys me sometimes when I run back n forward many times that no one wants to take turns for the call.


----------



## sunnydays

not acceptable behavior at my store. the only reasons to not back up are:

1) you’re in fulfillment
2) you’re in market working with temperature sensitive goods
3) with a guest
4) about to hit meal compliance/clock out

other than that there are no excuses


----------



## Kaitii

i refuse to back up bcos of my anxiety, if i'm on a register i will literally just break down within minutes 

im not sure abt the whole germs thing tho.... even if people cant try clothes on in style u sure af bet they're feeling the clothes up nice n good


----------



## happygoth

I hated ringing before the pandemic, but since, I definitely do not feel safe at the front end. It has nothing to do with the clothes, it's being that close to that many guests. The plexiglass isn't floor to ceiling. I mean, it provides maybe a bit of protection from spittle and an illusion of security, I suppose.

I ignore backup calls. It's the one area where I admit I am being a douche and not a team player. If confronted I will explain that I do not feel safe and take it from there.


----------



## allnew2

Kaitii said:


> i refuse to back up bcos of my anxiety, if i'm on a register i will literally just break down within minutes
> 
> im not sure abt the whole germs thing tho.... even if people cant try clothes on in style u sure af bet they're feeling the clothes up nice n good


I have a team member that has the same problem and actually brought a doctors note.


----------



## allnew2

happygoth said:


> I hated ringing before the pandemic, but since, I definitely do not feel safe at the front end. It has nothing to do with the clothes, it's being that close to that many guests. The plexiglass isn't floor to ceiling. I mean, it provides maybe a bit of protection from spittle and an illusion of security, I suppose.
> 
> I ignore backup calls. It's the one area where I admit I am being a douche and not a team player. If confronted I will explain that I do not feel safe and take it from there.


I just hate the new pos


----------



## Far from newbie

Said this before on another thread but it is still true :  too many tm’s at our store are allowed a “no cashiering“ pass because of a language barrier. 
 There are days I look at the grid and know there are very few available back-ups.  The same 2/3 answer a dozen calls per shift.
I thought cashiering is part of expectations but EQUAL expectations is NOT a thing in our store.


----------



## NKG

Bunnyfatcheeks said:


> Did anyone has experienced TM hides and refuses the cashier backup calls??
> One of softline TMs refuse the backup calls bcuz of "germs", and I believe TL knows this thing but didn't say anything.
> That really annoys me sometimes when I run back n forward many times that no one wants to take turns for the call.



There was 1 TM that got away with this at my store everyone else would get called out by NAME to be on a register


----------



## Far from newbie

Sassy Avocado said:


> There was 1 TM that got away with this at my store everyone else would get called out by NAME to be on a register


I like the idea of calling names.  You’re up !  No waiting for someone else to respond first.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

Far from newbie said:


> Said this before on another thread but it is still true :  too many tm’s at our store are allowed a “no cashiering“ pass because of a language barrier.
> There are days I look at the grid and know there are very few available back-ups.  The same 2/3 answer a dozen calls per shift.
> I thought cashiering is part of expectations but EQUAL expectations is NOT a thing in our store.


Same at my store. Very rarely will you see GM DBO’s respond to a back up call. The only option would be someone from style. The less than fluent English speakers you will never see on a check lane.  Hey, if I can engage with a guest who doesn’t speak English well then I don’t see why they can’t.


----------



## Reshop Ninja

Frontlanegirl said:


> Same at my store. Very rarely will you see GM DBO’s respond to a back up call. The only option would be someone from style. The less than fluent English speakers you will never see on a check lane.  Hey, if I can engage with a guest who doesn’t speak English well then I don’t see why they can’t.


Agreed. We've had so many team members use this excuse over the years to not do backups yet we've had people with significant hearing and cognitive impairments who have no problem ringing up a couple of guests. This is the digital era when almost everyone has a smart phone with some kind of translator app readily available when needed. If the language barrier is why they don't know how to operate a register there is a service for a free translator, provided by Target, that could help with them getting trained.


----------



## Frontlanegirl

This comes down to store leadership. I always find a way to communicate with a guest on the sales floor no matter the language barrier. I often have guests come through my checkout line who only speak Spanish and I am able to take care of them.


----------



## Dream Baby

Years ago our store had specific "TM backup hours" in which you would go ring if called.

It was on the grid and you couldn't go to break during that time period.

It worked pretty well.


----------



## Zxy123456

I think if cashiers have to help Gm and style after store closing then those team members should help with backups at check lane.


----------



## Tessa120

Zxy123456 said:


> I think if cashiers have to help Gm and style after store closing then those team members should help with backups at check lane.


But they don't. No matter how slow it is, cashiers are never tasked with zoning or reshop. It's one of corporate 's rules about modernization.


----------



## SigningLady

Our cashiers run the reshop back to the floor most days. But we also hardly ever have any calls for backups either. 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

Tessa120 said:


> But they don't. No matter how slow it is, cashiers are never tasked with zoning or reshop. It's one of corporate 's rules about modernization.


At my store cashiers and GSTMs do reshop for front end including bullseye. And if it’s slow they will run a cart of big items to the floor


----------



## Fluttervale

Zxy123456 said:


> I think if cashiers have to help Gm and style after store closing then those team members should help with backups at check lane.


I expect the floor team to be ready to go when the lights turn off.  Excepting 4th quarter, stimulus, and income tax weekends.


----------



## Zxy123456

Tessa120 said:


> But they don't. No matter how slow it is, cashiers are never tasked with zoning or reshop. It's one of corporate 's rules about modernization.


At my store cashiers always help style and Gm. Everyday when we’re not busy we’re sent to help!!!


----------



## happygoth

Zxy123456 said:


> At my store cashiers always help style and Gm. Everyday when we’re not busy we’re sent to help!!!


Never happens in my store.


----------



## SallyHoover

Zxy123456 said:


> At my store cashiers always help style and Gm. Everyday when we’re not busy we’re sent to help!!!


We are rarely staffed in such a way (it does happen sometimes) that there is any excess in the front so that a team member can be sent to do reshop.  Maybe a couple of times a month.


----------



## sunnydays

Tessa120 said:


> But they don't. No matter how slow it is, cashiers are never tasked with zoning or reshop. It's one of corporate 's rules about modernization.


corporate has lots of rules about lots of things that are not necessarily followed in stores


----------



## DBZ

We have a few front end people do reshop at night and after close. Some of us even push after close.


----------



## ephemerallll

Tessa120 said:


> But they don't. No matter how slow it is, cashiers are never tasked with zoning or reshop. It's one of corporate 's rules about modernization.


my store used to have a huge problem with cashiers just standing around and chatting while the sales floor was busy ringing people up. now they are sent to go work gm freight if the front end is slow and sometimes you even see the SELs and ETL picking OPUs


----------



## Caliwest

Zxy123456 said:


> I think if cashiers have to help Gm and style after store closing then those team members should help with backups at check lane.


Cashiers help GM. When???


----------



## Bunnyfatcheeks

Did anyone has experienced TM hides and refuses the cashier backup calls??
One of softline TMs refuse the backup calls bcuz of "germs", and I believe TL knows this thing but didn't say anything.
That really annoys me sometimes when I run back n forward many times that no one wants to take turns for the call.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

When I was LOD everyone responded to backup, every time.  If you didn't respond, I just made you cashier the rest of your shift.  Then there were no more backups.

If you were always mysteriously busy when I called, I would come look, and if you were lying I sent you home.

If you have a problem interacting with the public during covid, that's fine.  Maybe retail isn't the place for you to be working.


----------



## Tessa120

Problem is, it's a no win scenario. It was near the end of my time and everyone says it's worse now. Go backup, and get in major trouble for not completing tasks. Work at your tasks so it's an acceptable amount done, get in trouble for not backing up. Short of giving more hours, how are sales floor TMs able to win, able to do all demands?


----------



## happygoth

60SecondsRemaining said:


> When I was LOD everyone responded to backup, every time.  If you didn't respond, I just made you cashier the rest of your shift.  Then there were no more backups.
> 
> If you were always mysteriously busy when I called, I would come look, and if you were lying I sent you home.
> 
> If you have a problem interacting with the public during covid, that's fine.  Maybe retail isn't the place for you to be working.


Right, so we should just find another job because it's THAT easy. 

The company pandemic policy states that TMs cannot be made to do something that they don't feel safe doing.


----------



## Zxy123456

Caliwest said:


> Cashiers help GM. When???


Everyday at my store!!! If we’re slow upfront we’re sent to help. More than one closing cashier one is sent to help.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

I would go up & show that a tl can do it. I have seen GM tm in backroom hiding & not answering their walkies.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

Zxy123456 said:


> I think if cashiers have to help Gm and style after store closing then those team members should help with backups at check lane.


Varies by store. Our cashiers leave as soon as the last guest is rang up.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

happygoth said:


> Right, so we should just find another job because it's THAT easy.
> 
> The company pandemic policy states that TMs cannot be made to do something that they don't feel safe doing.


I didn't say it was easy.  I said if you don't like interfacing with the public during a pandemic then retail isn't the place to be.

No one can force you to do it.  They can schedule someone who will.


----------



## happygoth

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I didn't say it was easy.  I said if you don't like interfacing with the public during a pandemic then retail isn't the place to be.
> 
> No one can force you to do it.  They can schedule someone who will.


Fortunately I contribute more to my store than just my ability to ring a register. And I do a job that everyone else in my department seems to hate, so that works in my favor.


----------



## Zxy123456

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Varies by store. Our cashiers leave as soon as the last guest is rang up.


Would be awesome if we were allowed to leave after last guest at my store. If that happened I wouldn’t have a problem with Gm style not helping with backups on check lanes but, if I have to stay and help them then they should back up.


----------



## Digi_E

happygoth said:


> Right, so we should just find another job because it's THAT easy.
> 
> The company pandemic policy states that TMs cannot be made to do something that they don't feel safe doing.


this is true but you also cant abuse that policy either. you cant say you feel unsafe behind a plexi glass at the front due to covid and have no issue on the floor when guest walk up to you with no barrier, even the maskless ones now, oh and the reshop you touch and work on that guest have returned from god knows where.


----------



## DBZ

Caliwest said:


> Cashiers help GM. When???



I know how to do reshop, push truck, back stock, and do pulls (ok I only did that one night). I can also do opu. Oh I can use the baler too. I've been a cashier since the day I started at spot. We have several cashiers who can help in GM. Some of us can't stand to be bored so we ask for things to do.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme

Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


----------



## JiJi

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


Kroger/QFC/FredMeyer, Rite Aid, Marshalls, Safeway/Albertsons, Walgreens..


----------



## sunnydays

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


petco


----------



## TheCartGuy

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


The Home Depot, Dollar Tree and Shaw's (having worked at all three places).


----------



## shoedog

Unload team rarely gets called for backup at my store.  Backup is never available at Four AM when we are short handed! 😜


----------



## Yetive

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


JoAnn, Meijer, Kohls


----------



## Rarejem

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


Even Goodwill calls for backup. The better question might be which retail stores don't call for backup.


----------



## DBZ

Wal-Mart, Meijer, CVS, and Burlington


----------



## happygoth

Most retailers do, but the issue with Target is how often - many front end TMs are trigger-happy and are not trying to be as self-sufficient as possible. It's just not a good look when you are calling for backup with GS people standing around, or the FOS attendant, or the TL, or the cart cleaner, or all of the above. Pulling folks off the floor should be s last resort.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell

happygoth said:


> Most retailers do, but the issue with Target is how often - many front end TMs are trigger-happy and are not trying to be as self-sufficient as possible. It's just not a good look when you are calling for backup with GS people standing around, or the FOS attendant, or the TL, or the cart cleaner, or all of the above. Pulling folks off the floor should be s last resort.


I agree but it’s hard to pull GS bc yeah right this second we may be standing but at any moment 5 drive ups could arrive at once (last week we had 15 at once!) which would be a problem if we’re all (or all but one) are on the lanes

at my store it’s usually grab one GS person if it’s dead, otherwise, style/GM.


----------



## Fluttervale

happygoth said:


> Most retailers do, but the issue with Target is how often - many front end TMs are trigger-happy and are not trying to be as self-sufficient as possible. It's just not a good look when you are calling for backup with GS people standing around, or the FOS attendant, or the TL, or the cart cleaner, or all of the above. Pulling folks off the floor should be s last resort.


Lol.  When I was at Kroger half the cashiers at any given point were backup.


----------



## happygoth

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I agree but it’s hard to pull GS bc yeah right this second we may be standing but at any moment 5 drive ups could arrive at once (last week we had 15 at once!) which would be a problem if we’re all (or all but one) are on the lanes
> 
> at my store it’s usually grab one GS person if it’s dead, otherwise, style/GM.


That is true, drive-up has changed the game.


----------



## happygoth

Fluttervale said:


> Lol.  When I was at Kroger half the cashiers at any given point were backup.


Yikes. My previous jobs didn't call for backup near as much as Target does.


----------



## Reshop Ninja

happygoth said:


> Most retailers do, but the issue with Target is how often - *many front end TMs are trigger-happy and are not trying to be as self-sufficient as possible.* It's just not a good look when you are calling for backup with GS people standing around, or the FOS attendant, or the TL, or the cart cleaner, or all of the above. Pulling folks off the floor should be s last resort.


We have the opposite problem. The other leads at my store seem to think they know how to run the front end better than the Service and Engagement leads. They are constantly calling for unneeded backups and it has gotten considerably worse with people social distancing while waiting in line.


----------



## Bunnyfatcheeks

Did anyone has experienced TM hides and refuses the cashier backup calls??
One of softline TMs refuse the backup calls bcuz of "germs", and I believe TL knows this thing but didn't say anything.
That really annoys me sometimes when I run back n forward many times that no one wants to take turns for the call.


----------



## RTCry

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Other than Target name a retail store that call for backup.


I’d imagine most retailers do since payroll is their number one controllable expense. It makes way more sense to schedule the least amount of hours possible on the front end if you can rely on the salesfloor to pick up the slack for that (what they think) 30 minutes to a few hours spread throughout the entire business day to accommodate the rushes. And that hypothesis relies on mgrs in multiple departments communicating with each other to come up with a plan wrt break schedules, workload, etc.

We all know how that doesn’t go.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

RTCry said:


> I’d imagine most retailers do since payroll is their number one controllable expense. It makes way more sense to schedule the least amount of hours possible on the front end if you can rely on the salesfloor to pick up the slack for that (what they think) 30 minutes to a few hours spread throughout the entire business day to accommodate the rushes. And that hypothesis relies on mgrs in multiple departments communicating with each other to come up with a plan wrt break schedules, workload, etc.
> 
> We all know how that doesn’t go.



This has actually been proven to be a huge missed consideration in a multi-line style setup.

Customers generally associate wait times with the number of open registers, not how quickly the line moves.


----------

